# Το Μουφόνημα. Γιατί και η ανοχή στην ηλιθιότητα έχει τα όριά της.



## bernardina (Aug 6, 2013)

Γιατί την διασταύρωση της είδησης πολλοί εμίσησαν, την κλοπή κανείς.
Αλλά επειδή, ως γνωστόν, ο θεός αγαπάει τον κλέφτη αλλά αγαπάει και τον νοικοκύρη, η πλάκα γυρίζει μπούμερανγκ και οι "σοβαροί" ρεζιλεύονται από την επιπολαιότητα και τη βιασύνη τους.

Τρανό δείγμα, πρόσφατο, φρέσκο: Εδώ, στις 5 Μαρτίου το γνωστό Κουλούρι δημοσιεύει (πιστό στο πνεύμα της πλάκας του) το άρθρο με το σκάνδαλο υπνωτισμού σε μεγάλο κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών.

Το δε σοβαρό Αγιορείτικο Βήμα, στις 4 Αυγούστου αποφασίζει να αναπαραγάγει _επί λέξει _την "είδηση", απογυμνωμένη όμως από τον μουφαδόρικο σκοπό της.

Στο δρόμο για τη φυλακή βρίσκονται ο Πρόεδρος και Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος της Εταιρείας ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ Α.Ε, Γεώργιος Γεράρδος, καθώς και ο Αντιπρόεδρος Κωνσταντίνος Γεράρδος και το εκτελεστικό μέλος του διοικητικού συμβουλίου Γεώργιος Λιάσκας, οι οποίοι καταδικάστηκαν σε ισόβια -και ισόβια με επιπλέον 9 χρόνια κάθειρξη ο τελευταίος- από το Τριμελές Εφετείο Κακουργημάτων για την υπόθεση υποσυνείδητης κατήχησης, παράνομης κράτησης και πλύσης εγκεφάλου, που απασχολούσε το τελευταίο διάστημα τη δικαιοσύνη.

Πιο συγκεκριμένα ο «εγκέφαλος» του εγκλήματος Γεώργιος Λιάσκας με την βοήθεια των συνεργών του φαίνεται ότι ως άλλος Telly Savalas στην περιπέτεια του πράκτορα 007 «On Her Majestyʼs Secret Service» διέρρηξε τις οικίες όλων των υπαλλήλων, πωλητών αλλά και του προσωπικού ασφαλείας των καταστημάτων ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ και τοποθέτησε παράνομες οπτικοακουστικές συσκευές με σκοπό τον «υπνωτισμό» τους. Από την ενδελεχή έρευνα που διεξήχθη από τις αστυνομικές αρχές, εικάζεται ότι οι κατηγορούμενοι δρούσαν αργά την νύχτα και επί καθημερινής βάσης όταν όλοι οι υπάλληλοι τις εταιρείας κοιμόντουσαν. Τότε, με την ενεργοποίηση ειδικών φώτων συγκεκριμένων εναλλασσόμενων χρωμάτων σε συνδυασμό με τo playback της ηχογραφημένης κασέτας που είχαν εγκαταστήσει στα σπίτια των άτυχων νέων, πετύχαιναν την ύπνωση με προφανή σκοπό την πλύση εγκεφάλου.

Το έγκλημα αποκαλύφθηκε όταν η κα. Παγώνα Πιπέρη, μητέρα του 20χρονου φοιτητή πληροφορικής, pro RPG gamer και πωλητή στο υποκατάστημα του Πλαισίου Αγ. Παρασκευής, Αλέξη Πιπέρη, διαπίστωσε ότι ο γιός της συμπεριφερόταν εξαιρετικά παράξενα. «Είχε έρθει το παιδί για σαββατοκύριακο στο χωριό να μας δει και αμέσως καταλάβαμε ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά» δήλωσε η κα. Παγώνα αποκλειστικά στο «Κουλούρι», ενώ συμπλήρωσε ότι «με το που άκουγε τη λέξη «καλημέρα», του γυρίζανε τα μάτια. Άρχιζε να κάνει σπασμωδικές κινήσεις ενώ μας κοίταζε επίμονα στα μάτια με ένα διαβολικό χαμόγελο και μας ρωτούσε αν εξυπηρετούμαστε». Φαίνεται δε ότι μετά το πέρας του παραληρήματος ο 20χρονος Αλέξης δεν είχε καμία ανάμνηση της συμπεριφοράς του και επέστρεψε σε νηφάλια κατάσταση.

Η κα. Παγώνα αποφάσισε να βάλει το μαχαίρι στο κόκαλο και να βρει ποιος κρύβεται πίσω από την αλλοπρόσαλλη συμπεριφορά του γιού της. Έτσι, όπως κατήγγειλε στις αστυνομικές αρχές, ανακάλυψε τα ειδικά συστήματα που είχαν εγκαταστήσει οι κατηγορούμενοι στο σπίτι του άτυχου 20χρονου, τα οποία και παρέδωσε στον εισαγγελέα.

Σε έφοδο της αστυνομίας στο υποκατάστημα του Πλαισίου Αγ. Παρασκευής 20 λεπτά πριν αυτό ανοίξει, εθεάθησαν υπάλληλοι σε κατάσταση ομηρίας, στοιβαγμένοι μέσα σε κλουβιά να χαμογελούν και να αναφωνούν «καλημέρα σας», «παρακαλώ;» και «εξυπηρετείστε;» ενώ όταν απελευθερώθηκαν από τους αστυνομικούς οι υπάλληλοι τους όρμησαν και άρχισαν να τους μυρίζουν, να τους γλύφουν και να τους επιδεικνύουν νέα μοντέλα κινητών τηλεφώνων.

Η έρευνα κατέδειξε με αδιάσειστα στοιχεία τους κατηγορούμενους οι οποίοι συνελήφθηκαν και προφυλακίστηκαν άμεσα. Αμετανόητοι οι τρεις κατηγορούμενοι δήλωσαν αποκλειστικά «Και λίγα τους κάναμε. Τα τσογλάνια δεν έχουν τρόπους. Δεν ξέρετε πόσο αγενείς υπήρξαν στο παρελθόν. Ο πελάτης έχει πάντα δίκαιο και αυτά τα ζαβά δε έπαιρναν από λόγια. Έπρεπε να λάβουμε τα μέτρα μας. Ο αγώνας συνεχίζεται. Ζήτω το Πλαίσιο!» Η δικαιοσύνη ελπίζει ότι η κατά γενική ομολογία πολύ βαριά ποινή που επιβλήθηκε πρωτόδικα στους κατηγορούμενους θα λειτουργήσει ως προειδοποίηση προς άλλους επιχειρηματίες. Πάντως μήνυμα συμπαράστασης στους συλληφθέντες έστειλε από το Λονδίνο ο γνωστός παραποιητής του μυαλού Derren Brown.

Τέλος να σημειωθεί ότι η κατάσταση της υγείας των χιλιάδων υπαλλήλων της εταιρείας ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ θεωρείται αυτή τη στιγμή κρίσιμη αλλά σταθερή.


Βαράτε τους αλύπητα. Δεν αξίζουν έλεος.



Η γκάφα υπάρχει πλέον μόνο σε αρχειακή μορφή, σε PDF:
http://rapidshare.com/files/3828805460/Σοκ με σκάνδαλο υπνωτισμού.pdf


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Το εγκληματικό είναι ότι χρειάστηκαν 5 μήνες για να ανακαλύψουν τη συνταρακτική είδηση. 

Με την ευκαιρία έμαθα εδώ και απόδοση τού _mentalist_: «παραποιητής του μυαλού». :woot:

Αλλά με παραποιημένα μυαλά θα βγούμε όλοι στο τέλος...


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 6, 2013)

Εμένα μου φαίνεται για μούφα όπως λέει και ο τίτλος του νήματος, αλλά στον κόσμο που ζούμε είπα να ρωτήσω: Είναι;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 6, 2013)

Ε, εντάξει, όταν πηγαίνω στο Πλαίσιο και με ρωτάνε όλοι πώς ήταν η εξυπηρέτηση κι αν μου συμπεριφέρθηκαν καλά, θέλω να τους ρίξω μπουνιά στην καρωτίδα, αλλά αυτό έχει μια μικρή απόσταση από πλύση εγκεφάλου.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 6, 2013)

Είπαμε, φάρσα και πραγματικότητα στο ίντερνετ έχουν γίνει αχταρμάς: http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2013/06/28/kkeonion/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2013)

Και άλλη πρόσφατη εξόφθαλμη περίπτωση (Άγρια σφαγμένη 17χρονη στη Θεσσαλονίκη) που παρουσίασε σε άρθρο της η _Χρ. Ταχιάου_.


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και άλλη πρόσφατη εξόφθαλμη περίπτωση (Άγρια σφαγμένη 17χρονη στη Θεσσαλονίκη) που παρουσίασε σε άρθρο της η _Χρ. Ταχιάου_.



Προσοχή να μην μπερδέψουμε τις μούφες (σαν του Κουλουριού ή του ΜούφαNet στο Protagon.gr) με τους μύθους:



nickel said:


> Όπως φαίνεται πάντως, η υπόθεση έχει πλέον καταντήσει «Ερεύνα και μη πίστευε αν δεν κάψεις θερμίδες»:
> 
> Άγρια σφαγμένη 17χρονη στη Θεσσαλονίκη


----------



## Palavra (Aug 6, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι αυτές οι περιπτώσεις εντάσσονται στην κατηγορία «ρίχνει ο τρελός μια πέτρα στο πηγάδι και σαράντα γνωστικοί δεν μπορούν να τη βγάλουν». Έχω βαρεθεί να βλέπω την κάθε σαχλαμάρα να αναπαράγεται στο φ/β με ρυθμούς πολυβόλου. Το πιο εξόφθαλμο τελευταίως ήταν οι επιθέσεις καρχαριών στην ξηρά (Τίποτα στα σοβαρά). Κατά πόδας ακολουθούν ρατσιστικοί μύθοι, μεταφρασμένοι από τα αγγλικά και συχνά παραλλαγμένοι για να ταιριάζουν στην Ελλάδα, όπως ότι ο πρωθυπουργός της Αυστραλίας δήθεν είπε ότι θα διώξουν όλους τους μουσουλμάνους από τη χώρα, σαχλαμάρα που κυκλοφορεί στο νέτι τουλάχιστον από το 2005 (αλλάζει το όνομα του πρωθυπουργού κάθε φορά που γίνονται εκλογές στην Αυστραλία, βέβαια, μην τα θέμε και όλα δικά μας).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> Προσοχή να μην μπερδέψουμε τις μούφες (σαν του Κουλουριού ή του ΜούφαNet στο Protagon.gr) με τους μύθους.


 Ποια είναι ακριβώς η διαφορά; (Και όχι, δεν το είχα δει, σόρι.)


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2013)

Palavra said:


> αλλάζει το όνομα του πρωθυπουργού κάθε φορά που γίνονται εκλογές στην Αυστραλία


Κάτι είναι κι αυτό, γιατί ο μύθος για το Hellenic Quest αναφέρει ακόμα σαν CEO της Apple τον John Sculley (που αποχώρησε το 1993). 

Δικός μου άνθρωπος σήμερα με ρώτησε: «Μα καλά, είναι δυνατό να καταργήσανε το ξ και το ψ;» «Ποιος σου το είπε εσένα;» «Μια φίλη μου. Της το είπε φίλη της, φιλόλογος». «Να της πεις ότι είπα ότι η φιλόλογος θέλει βρεγμένη σανίδα». Και άρχισα τη διάλεξη.

Δεν πεθαίνουν τα λερναία, δεν πεθαίνουν!


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ποια είναι ακριβώς η διαφορά; (Και όχι, δεν το είχα δει, σόρι.)


Τη μούφα τη γράφει κάποιος που δεν πιστεύει αυτό που γράφει και βάζει αρκετά στοιχεία για να γελάσουμε και όχι για να γελαστούμε. (Τη μούφα με τη σημασία που την ξεκινήσαμε εδώ ή την έχει το ΜούφαNet. Η γενικότερη σημασία της μούφας είναι πολύ ευρύτερη.)

Στο μύθο βάζουν στοιχεία για να κάνουν τον μύθο πιστευτό. Δεν είναι εύκολο να καταλάβουμε αν αυτός που γράφει τον μύθο τον πιστεύει ή είναι κοινός απατεώνας.


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2013)

Τα λερναία μπορεί να μην πεθαίνουν κλπ κλπ, αλλά δε βλέπω να αναφέρει κανένας ότι οι ιστορίες του Κουλουριού πολύ συχνά μοιάζουν αληθινές και μπορεί κάποιος που δεν δίνει πολλή σημασία να μπερδευτεί. ΟΚ, όλα τ άρθρα έχουν μέσα κάτι που τα κάνει εμφανή ότι είναι παρωδία, αλλά αυτό συνήθως δεν είναι πάνω- πάνω, και ξέρουμε όλοι ότι ελάχιστοι διαβάζουν ένα ιντερνετικό μακρυνάρι μέχρι το τέλος.


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2013)

Για τα σατιρικά του Κουλουριού δεν έχω να κάνω κανένα σχόλιο γιατί δεν τα ξέρω. Εδώ δεν προλαβαίνουμε να διαβάζουμε τα σοβαρά ή τα «σοβαρά» που καταντάνε γελοία, θα διαβάζουμε και τα γελοία που καταντάνε σοβαρά; Και γι' αυτό που λες, όταν δεν έχουμε πια όρια αλλού κι αλλού, θα τα βρει η σάτιρα;


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2013)

Κι εγώ έχω διαβάσει καμιά δεκαριά- μπορεί και περισσότερα- και μου φάνηκε ότι είναι πολύ αληθοφανή και δεν είναι πάντα προφανές το τι κοροϊδεύουν. Ίσως δεν είναι προφανές σε μένα μόνο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 6, 2013)

Υπάρχει το "πλύση εγκεφάλου" στην πρώτη παράγραφο. Δηλαδή πόσο πιο ξεκάθαρη σάτιρα να υπάρξει;


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 7, 2013)

SBE said:


> Κι εγώ έχω διαβάσει καμιά δεκαριά- μπορεί και περισσότερα- και μου φάνηκε ότι είναι πολύ αληθοφανή και δεν είναι πάντα προφανές το τι κοροϊδεύουν. Ίσως δεν είναι προφανές σε μένα μόνο.



Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο έχεις διαβάσει, αλλά αν το Κουλούρι σε μπερδεύει, με όλο του το στήσιμο, το λογότυπο και τα λοιπά, τότε ίσως οι προειδοποιήσεις στον πάτο των βάζων "ανοίγει από πάνω" να είναι για σένα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Κι εμένα με μπερδεύει το Κουλούρι. Πολλαπλώς. Ακόμα και για τους στόχους του. Αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι με μπερδεύουν και τα βάζα. :)


----------



## SBE (Aug 7, 2013)

Εμένα η αγαπημένη μου προειδοποίηση είναι αυτή που έχουν οι συσκευασίες στον πάτο "μην το αναποδογυρίζετε". 
Κομη μου, δεν θυμάμαι καν με τι μοιάζει η πρώτη σελίδα του κουλουριού. Αναφέρομαι σε άρθρα που έχουν φτάσει στο ταχυδρομείο μου από φίλους που τα διάβασαν και τα βρήκαν αστεία. 
Α, και, Έλλη, φυσικά και η πλύση εγκεφάλου σε κάνει να σκεφτείς ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το άρθρο, αλλά το επίπεδο στα πιο πολλά "ειδησεογραφικά' σάιτ δεν είναι πολύ ανώτερο και μπορεί να το δικαιολογήσει ο αναγνώστης.


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2013)

Να μη νομίζετε ότι μόνο σε ελληνικούς ιστότοπους πατάνε διαδικτυακές πεπονόφλουδες:

*Το Πρακτορείο Νέα Κίνα μπέρδεψε για τρίτη φορά τη σάτιρα με την είδηση*
http://www.tanea.gr/news/world/arti...depse-gia-trith-fora-th-satira-me-thn-eidhsh/


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 9, 2013)

Ψάχνοντας για κάτι εντελώς άσχετο στην ελληνική βικιπαιδεία, έπεσα σε μια σελίδα αφιερωμένη στον σύγχρονο εικαστικό καλλιτέχνη, μουσειολόγο και επιμελητή εκθέσεων Μιχαήλ Ρωμανό :-D Πείτε μου λοιπόν:
1. Σε μια κλίμακα από το 1 ως το 10, πόσο προφανές είναι ότι το άρθρο το έχει γράψει ο ίδιος για τον εαυτό του;
2. Πόσο ψώνιο πρέπει να είσαι για να κάτσεις να κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο (προσοχή: δεν ρωτάω «πόσα ψώνια θα κάτσουν να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο;», γιατί η απάντηση θα είναι σίγουρα θλιβερή...)
3. Αν αύριο εμφανιστούν στο άρθρο αυτό προσθήκες του τύπου «Ο Μ.Ρ. είναι ένας θεός της τέχνης, με το ταλέντο του Μιχαήλ Άγγελου και την ευφυΐα του Αλβέρτου Αϊνστάιν», ποιος θα φταίει; :twit: :twit:


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2013)

Δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι θέμα ψώνιου. Θεωρούν ότι μια ανοιχτή εθελοντική Βικιπαίδεια μπορεί να είναι δημόσιο βήμα αυτοπροβολής — κοινώς, τζάμπα διαφήμιση. Με αποτέλεσμα κάποιοι να έχουν βιογραφικά μεγαλύτερα από του Γκέιτς. Δεν υπάρχει η επιμέλεια μιας έντυπης εγκυκλοπαίδειας που θα επιδιώξει την αναλογικότητα, μια ισορροπία των μεγεθών.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 9, 2013)

H Wikipedia βασίζεται σε μερικές απλές αρχές. Με βάση την στοιχειοθέτηση πηγών το άρθρο είναι απαράδεκτο, γιατί έχει σκόρπιους συνδέσμους μέσα στο κείμενο και δεν υπάρχει αντιστοίχιση των πηγών με χωρία του κειμένου. Με βάση το notability, το άρθρο πρέπει να σβηστεί.


----------

